# Can anyone help re constipation/lactulose?



## Ice Cold Cube

Hi everyone

I've posted here before about my boy being bunged up, and unfortunately it has got progressively worse since then. This is despite him now drinking a decent amount of water from his cup (he has access to it all day) which I thought might have been the problem. He was really struggling on Wednesday when my mum had him so she took him to the doctors and was given a prescription for lactulose. I've to give him 2.5ml twice a day so we are on day 2 today and I'm wondering hiw long it will be before it takes effect? He's still really struggling today - keeps doing lots of tiny little poos and is freaking out at every nappy change :(

Also, is there anything in his diet that might be contributing? Someone suggested banana, so I've cut that out completely this week but it's not make a difference. He drinks 15oz milk every day (formula as he's not a big eater - but has cow's milk in cereals and puddings), has fruit every day (he's loving blueberries and strawberries at the moment), eats a small bowl of cereal in the morning, usually has sandwiches for lunch or toast with pasta and sauce followed by yogurt or fromage frais. He's never usually that fussed for dinner but when he's in the mood enjoys things like pieces of fish with peas, mash, broccoli and cauliflower cheese etc. He has a sensitive gag reflex so he still eats a lot of wet foods - nothing too chewy or crunchy (apart from the odd biscuit which he'll happily munch on and NEVER vomit back up)!

If anyone has any suggestinos for what I can do to help him, please let me know. He's basically straining all day long at the moment and it's really upsetting him.

Thanks and merry christmas to you all :)

Laura x


----------



## kirst1805

Gem did this, still does sometimes as she tries to stop herself going when she has to. :dohh:

It took around 3-4 days for the lactulose to kick in, It's just one of those things hun. 

xxxx


----------



## k4th

We were prescribed a little senna to get things moving with the lactulose until it kicked in. You could try boots own fig syrup (in the constipation bit of medicines). It has a little senna in and is supposed to relieve occasional constipation. 

Once the hard poop is out, the poop softenedby the lactulose should be easier to pass. 

Hope it works quickly, it's horrible to watch then straining isn't it??!


----------



## k4th

I should also add I saw the hv on weds & afterwards posted in baby club about how much water everyones lo was drinking. Turns out dd isn't having NEARLY enough so, like you, I was hoping just increasing the fluids she has would help. 

But... Hv also said that children can become dependent on lactulose & it's hard to wean them off it further down the line. She suggested using some Califig, again available off the shelf at boots. Dd had half a teaspoon last night (as recommended by hv because bottle says not to use until 1yr) and this morning we not only had an almighty poop but we didn't know it was coming!!! It's the first time in mths dd hasnt actually been sick with the strain from trying to go! Califig can be used to "maintain regularity" but it's based on figs & apparently is easy to phase out when they're older. 

Just some more food for thought once the lactulose starts working :flower:


----------



## smelly07

My two year old had this yesterday infact...she hadnt been for two days so i started the lactose but when she started to really strain and get uncomfortable and upset we put a pessary up her bottom which opens the bowels you can buy them in the chemist...... she pooed about two hours later....a massive rock hard poo....poor thing and now she is fine.if we had not done that it probably would of been days before the syrup working and seeing her like i couldnt leave her like for any longer...we will continue the lactose for a few days and then make sure she drinks lots of water and eats fruit ...if your child is really straining and uncomfortable or in pain i woudlnt wait for the lactose to work. what might be coming out is overspill.

The reason we knew what to do was because we went through it with our eldest daughter which led to hopsital trips and her screaming in pain.... i didnt leave it to get to that point with my youngest daughter.


----------



## DebzD

When we went through this with DD we were told to restrict various food types but from what you've said LO has then it would be the amount of banana, bread and yoghurt particularly. Also, fresh apple juice is good for helping them go but that the apple itself has the opposite effect. Pears are a good fruit to give from what I rememebr. We got the fig syrup stuff from boots (would have got lactulose as well but they won't sell it to you for LO over the counter unless LO is 2yrs old or more - under 2 is ok but only if prescription apparently) and also we bought some prune juice which we gave her watered down coz it was really strong and not very pleasant. 
It was less than 48 hrs before she was feeling much better and more like herself, since then we've just made sure we know how often she's going and keep track of if she's struggling so we can start restricting things if necessary (she's having everything as normal at the moment).


----------



## tu123

LO has sufferred since birth. I dont think 2.5ml is enough for a tot of that age and for such bad constipation. Lillian needs 5mls twice a day. I have even given her glycerin suppositories before. Often you just need to "pop the cork out" so the rest can follow.

Bananas can either help with constipation or cause it. Depends on the individual.

I have found Lillian needs about 150ml of water on top of milk for her to poo okay. She wont drink anymore than that.

Lots of fruit and veg is clearly great, but becaus ethey are so fibrous, without adequate fluid the fibre sits in the bowel and just absorbs the moisture and then dries up!

Eggs are a real bunger upper!


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

kirst1805 said:


> Gem did this, still does sometimes as she tries to stop herself going when she has to. :dohh:
> 
> It took around 3-4 days for the lactulose to kick in, It's just one of those things hun.
> 
> xxxx

Thanks for this x


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

k4th said:


> We were prescribed a little senna to get things moving with the lactulose until it kicked in. You could try boots own fig syrup (in the constipation bit of medicines). It has a little senna in and is supposed to relieve occasional constipation.
> 
> Once the hard poop is out, the poop softenedby the lactulose should be easier to pass.
> 
> Hope it works quickly, it's horrible to watch then straining isn't it??!

Thanks, I'll need to get some of that syrup I think. It's been awful today, he's literally been straining all day long. I've changed his nappy about a million times - twice since he was put down to bed around 8pm.

Laura x


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

smelly07 said:


> My two year old had this yesterday infact...she hadnt been for two days so i started the lactose but when she started to really strain and get uncomfortable and upset we put a pessary up her bottom which opens the bowels you can buy them in the chemist...... she pooed about two hours later....a massive rock hard poo....poor thing and now she is fine.if we had not done that it probably would of been days before the syrup working and seeing her like i couldnt leave her like for any longer...we will continue the lactose for a few days and then make sure she drinks lots of water and eats fruit ...if your child is really straining and uncomfortable or in pain i woudlnt wait for the lactose to work. what might be coming out is overspill.
> 
> The reason we knew what to do was because we went through it with our eldest daughter which led to hopsital trips and her screaming in pain.... i didnt leave it to get to that point with my youngest daughter.

Thanks for this info x


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

DebzD said:


> When we went through this with DD we were told to restrict various food types but from what you've said LO has then it would be the amount of banana, bread and yoghurt particularly. Also, fresh apple juice is good for helping them go but that the apple itself has the opposite effect. Pears are a good fruit to give from what I rememebr. We got the fig syrup stuff from boots (would have got lactulose as well but they won't sell it to you for LO over the counter unless LO is 2yrs old or more - under 2 is ok but only if prescription apparently) and also we bought some prune juice which we gave her watered down coz it was really strong and not very pleasant.
> It was less than 48 hrs before she was feeling much better and more like herself, since then we've just made sure we know how often she's going and keep track of if she's struggling so we can start restricting things if necessary (she's having everything as normal at the moment).

Thanks - this is really helpful x


----------



## kellie_w

If the lactulose still isn't working in a few days, go back to your gp and ask about movicol, it's a stronger powder laxative. Luke suffers real bad, it really upsets me seeing him having huge hard poos that take ages to pass and makes him cry hysterically in pain. Unfortunately as he had a bad tummy last week I stopped his medicine as no way did he need any help and this week has been hell waiting for the movicol to kick in again.

My doctor said it should be something they start to grow out of around 18 months but I'm not convinced x


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

tu123 said:


> LO has sufferred since birth. I dont think 2.5ml is enough for a tot of that age and for such bad constipation. Lillian needs 5mls twice a day. I have even given her glycerin suppositories before. Often you just need to "pop the cork out" so the rest can follow.
> 
> Bananas can either help with constipation or cause it. Depends on the individual.
> 
> I have found Lillian needs about 150ml of water on top of milk for her to poo okay. She wont drink anymore than that.
> 
> Lots of fruit and veg is clearly great, but becaus ethey are so fibrous, without adequate fluid the fibre sits in the bowel and just absorbs the moisture and then dries up!
> 
> Eggs are a real bunger upper!

Thank you - this is really useful to know. I am hoping that banana is not the cause because he loves banana. He's always eaten a lot of yogurt and not had a problem before. Thinking about it this all started when we dropped his afternoon bottle (6 - 7oz) and replaced it with a snack. Maybe despite him drinking water from his cup throughout the day, it's just not enough fluid for him? He'd probably drink more water if I gave him it in a bottle, but at nearly 16 months would that be too much of a backwards step? I did give him some watered down orange juice from a bottle this afternoon right enough, in the vain hope that it might help!

Laura x


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

kellie_w said:


> If the lactulose still isn't working in a few days, go back to your gp and ask about movicol, it's a stronger powder laxative. Luke suffers real bad, it really upsets me seeing him having huge hard poos that take ages to pass and makes him cry hysterically in pain. Unfortunately as he had a bad tummy last week I stopped his medicine as no way did he need any help and this week has been hell waiting for the movicol to kick in again.
> 
> My doctor said it should be something they start to grow out of around 18 months but I'm not convinced x

Thanks. I will make a note of that. It was my mum that ended up taking him to the doctors for me on Wed - I couldn't get back from work in time to make the emergeny appointment. She's a nurse and as she's seen it all she's usually pretty blase about minor health problems! I knew he must have had a terrible time with it if she felt he needed to see the GP. I'd like to go back soon to talk to the GP about it myself anyway - I can tell him much more about his diet and patterns etc as my mum only watches him once a week for me.

It is breaking our hearts seeing him in so much distress with this.

Laura x


----------



## k4th

kellie_w said:


> If the lactulose still isn't working in a few days, go back to your gp and ask about movicol, it's a stronger powder laxative. Luke suffers real bad, it really upsets me seeing him having huge hard poos that take ages to pass and makes him cry hysterically in pain. Unfortunately as he had a bad tummy last week I stopped his medicine as no way did he need any help and this week has been hell waiting for the movicol to kick in again.
> 
> *My doctor said it should be something they start to grow out of around 18 months but I'm not convinced* x

My friends little girl is on movicol and has been since she was about 9 mths old (prescribed by paediatrician she saw for tummy problems). She's 20 mths now & is almost off it - she's been getting progressively better & better since 18 mths & my friend now gives one sachet a week or so as needed to get things going again if they get a little stuck. 

I know that's just one example, but things really might start getting better at 18mths! *crosses fingers*

:flower:


----------



## PrincessLeah

kellie_w said:


> If the lactulose still isn't working in a few days, go back to your gp and ask about movicol, it's a stronger powder laxative. Luke suffers real bad, it really upsets me seeing him having huge hard poos that take ages to pass and makes him cry hysterically in pain. Unfortunately as he had a bad tummy last week I stopped his medicine as no way did he need any help and this week has been hell waiting for the movicol to kick in again.
> 
> My doctor said it should be something they start to grow out of around 18 months but I'm not convinced x

This is what I was going to say.
We went down the lactulose route with Leah (usually she had around 20 ml each day) but it just wasn't working out and she continued to strain and scream most days when she pooped. I went back to the doctors and was given a repeat prescription for Movicol. Since then the constipation has gone and now we have one happy pooping child.

Also, my doctor said that she still gives Movicol to her four year old when she needs it.


----------



## tu123

Ice Cold Cube said:


> tu123 said:
> 
> 
> LO has sufferred since birth. I dont think 2.5ml is enough for a tot of that age and for such bad constipation. Lillian needs 5mls twice a day. I have even given her glycerin suppositories before. Often you just need to "pop the cork out" so the rest can follow.
> 
> Bananas can either help with constipation or cause it. Depends on the individual.
> 
> I have found Lillian needs about 150ml of water on top of milk for her to poo okay. She wont drink anymore than that.
> 
> Lots of fruit and veg is clearly great, but becaus ethey are so fibrous, without adequate fluid the fibre sits in the bowel and just absorbs the moisture and then dries up!
> 
> Eggs are a real bunger upper!
> 
> Thank you - this is really useful to know. I am hoping that banana is not the cause because he loves banana. He's always eaten a lot of yogurt and not had a problem before. Thinking about it this all started when we dropped his afternoon bottle (6 - 7oz) and replaced it with a snack. Maybe despite him drinking water from his cup throughout the day, it's just not enough fluid for him? He'd probably drink more water if I gave him it in a bottle, but at nearly 16 months would that be too much of a backwards step? I did give him some watered down orange juice from a bottle this afternoon right enough, in the vain hope that it might help!
> 
> Laura xClick to expand...

Aw-i wouldnt worry about the bottle thing. They get rid of them eventually with your guidance. You never know. LO may just suddenly drink from a beaker next month!


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

We tried the fig syrup from Boots today and he was no better so we ended up down at the out if hours surgery to see a doctor for a suppositary. It didn't really give us the blow out we were expecting but he seems a bit more comfortable, so that's something. I am hoping and praying he's much better tomorrow. He's sleeping soundly at the moment, thank goodness.

Thank you for all your advice ladies. I hope you all have a great Christmas x


----------

